# Is Talkclassical your only main forum? If not would you dare reveal your others?



## clavichorder

I have to say that I poke around in a few others, one of which is not classical music based and my avatar is W.F. Bach so it wouldn't be too hard to spot me, and I'd rather not reveal it at this point, maybe later. But I also am starting to go on to GMG classical forums, another good community.


----------



## World Violist

I participate a little in the Sibelius forum, and once every few months post something on a forum called Poet Sanctuary (used to be a mod there, actually, when I was really into poetry, but I've fallen a bit out of the loop since).


----------



## clavichorder

What is the Sibelius forum, does the namesake have to do with the composition program Sibelius?

I'm afraid of revealing all my stuff to people on the internet who could potentially figure out who I am, but what the heck: I post most regularly on this site called psychforums, a very strange place.


----------



## sospiro

I browse a couple of other classical music ones but don't post much. I do use forums (fora?) dedicated to particular artists which are often very useful as these sites are used by the real hard core opera fans who have ways of getting to know stuff before ordinary fans like me.

I sometimes reply to opera bloggers & get involved in conversations that way & I use opera houses' & singers' facebooks. Joseph Calleja has three facebooks, two are open to everybody & one is just for his personal friends. I was so excited when he 'added' me to his personal one. Then I discovered there were 4999 others. :lol: Can anyone really have 5000 friends? Anyway he's an avid facebooker & 'likes' & 'comments' on stuff on all three sites.


----------



## hawk

I belong to several forums:
One for native flute which I build and play
A couple for dogs~ I have Bernese Mountain Dogs
TC's sister site MIMF
I spend most time at the flute and dog sites and flip flop between TC and MIMF.


----------



## Aramis

In silver carafe I hold tears of hippopotamus ... it is unmatched lotion for my wounds of war.


----------



## World Violist

clavichorder said:


> What is the Sibelius forum, does the namesake have to do with the composition program Sibelius?


No, it's devoted to the great composer Jean Sibelius (1865-1957), after whom the composition software is named.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

http://brightcecilia.com/forum/

This one looks uncannily like our own... I think I recognize a name or two from here over there...


----------



## Ukko

Aramis said:


> In silver carafe I hold tears of hippopotamus ... it is unmatched lotion for my wounds of war.


Interesting. I have a vial of unicorn tears; sold to me by a guy who was also selling Rolex watches.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Occasionally post here:

Www.politicsforum.org


----------



## Weston

I used to frequent several forums, but this is the only one about classical music.

I was active in the Progressive Rock Music Forums at ProgArchives.com where I am also "Weston," but they started becoming more and more about progressive metal, a subject I am only marginally interested in. That is only one very small niche in the entire progressive oeuvre.

I am active in various Second Life(R) forums, that misunderstood platform that most people think is some kind of game about various perversions because the news focuses on its darker and more misfit side. It is really more like a 3D version of the Web. I sell virtual art for unreal estate there -- for real money (though admittedly not much) which I donate to charity. I also spend a lot of time at virtual classical concerts in that world which is now about the "size" in land area of a small European country. Anyone already interested in that platform can look me up as "Weston Graves." I usually appear as a beagle. (Well, it's non-threatening, you see.)

Then I consider FaceBook to be _the _forum of mundane everyday life, however I have also made some art and business connections through that.

I am still the most active here, though all of my forum activities are waning. I am trying to focus on being more creative rather than chatty.


----------



## Meaghan

I would like to see your art, Weston.


----------



## Almaviva

I belong to several forums (fora?)
Talk Classical Opera
Talk Classical Opera on DVD and blu-ray
Talk Classical Community Forum
Talk Classical Musicians and Listeners Community

What, are you kidding? I spend so much time here, if I had any time left for other forums, I wouldn't be able to make a living or see my family.


----------



## samurai

Like Hawk, I also belong to and participate in our sister forum, MIMF under a different name and avatar.


----------



## World Violist

If we're counting Facebook and such, then yes I do have a Facebook account and also a Tumblr. I suppose the Facebook I use just to keep in contact with people who live a long way away, and Tumblr I basically use for myself, what I'm thinking about, my take on stuff, and I feel that it's a good thing to be able to write stuff that other people can see.


----------



## Stasou

Facebook
http://forum.saxontheweb.net/ Saxophone forum
http://test.woodwind.org/clarinet/BBoard/list.html?f=1 Clarinet forum


----------



## Air

Talk Classical is my mother forum but other good classical forums I've discovered are Classical Music Guide (CMG) - http://classicalmusicguide.com/ - and Good Music Guide (GMG) - http://www.good-music-guide.com/community/index.php.

I feel most at home at TC though - it's always had this refreshing "open" vibe about it that's quite attractive. Forums like GMG can sometimes be very "recording-based" - discussing individual recordings to the point of death and making "buying" a main goal instead of "listening". Of course, I appreciate such information and it can be very useful but overall TC probably best reflects the genuine love for art and simple appreciation of a regular classical music listener.

Also, I tend to like forums that have personality. In my opinion TC has a lot of it.


----------



## clavichorder

@ Air. I also feel similar about GMG relative to TC, you can be very specific in what you are looking for and people are bound to know something more than they do here, but nonetheless, there is more of an active open community vibe here, and the site layout seems easier to access, forum personalities seem more rounded to me at a glance.


----------



## Air

clavichorder said:


> @ Air. I also feel similar about GMG relative to TC, you can be very specific in what you are looking for and people are bound to know something more than they do here, but nonetheless, there is more of an active open community vibe here, and the site layout seems easier to access, forum personalities seem more rounded to me at a glance.


I've noticed that the white background is more airy and easier on the eyes than the blue one they use. And the GMG search function is laughable at best. But overall it's a good forum too.

Oh and did I forgot to mention? They don't have that wonderful liking system we have...


----------



## clavichorder

I was going to mention the white background...

Psychforums has a blue background but somehow it has a nocturnal feel that I can appreciate. GMG, as wonderful a place as it is for experts and conneseurs to congregate, just seems bland in its color.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

TC is the only major forum I visit as far as art or indeed music is concerned. I occasionally read up on other forums regarding other hobbies of mine, including sports etc.


----------



## Krummhorn

Well, most of you know that I frequent both of Fred Magle's forums about equally.
I have the same username, avatar, and same staff position on both.

I am also a Sr. Supervisor/Site Guardian/Mentor at WikiAnswers [dot] com where I monitor specific areas, edit grammar/spelling, move/merge questions and answers, and perform vandal patrol.

Kh


----------



## Polednice

I don't frequent other fora, though I do have other online presences 

Sorry for not knowing the abbreviations, but what does MIMF stand for?

Bright Cecilia sucks  I signed up once, didn't use it for a while, and I kept getting their damned: "We miss you!" email and couldn't stop them. Idiots


----------



## sospiro

Polednice said:


> Sorry for not knowing the abbreviations, but what does MIMF stand for?


Might be this


----------



## haydnfan

I started very casually posting on rmcr (rec.music.classical.recordings). When I got serious about classical music discussion I posted on the Classical Music Guide. I posted on that forum for a couple of years. I left that forum when many others did too for Good Music Guide. I've posted on that forum off and on maybe 6-7 years now. I still post on gmg but I also post here now as well.

I've found that each of those forums has their own strengths and weaknesses. RMCR is (or maybe was it's kind of been over run by trolls awhile ago posing as posters, it's really stupid) the best place to find the best recording of X because those people have heard it all. CMG has a diner as healthy for discussion as their the music room, if you're interested in talking politics until the cows come home. This forum has easily the best and most broad and deep discussion of opera, and gmg is the closest to era neutral (I've found that the forums including this one tend to place too much emphasis on the romantic era).


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

I think most Classical Music Forums are worthwhile places. I wouldn't want to say anything bad about any of the ones mentioned so far.

Keep in mind, many members here post on multiple forums- and their quality contributions here are matched by equally quality contributions elsewhere.

That said, I think there's something to be said for online "community-building." Keeping plurality focus on a "master forum" helps with this. I feel more rewarded by becoming VERY familiar with one community of posters than I would by being passably/marginally familiar with several communities of posters.:tiphat:


----------



## Almaviva

Chi_townPhilly said:


> I think most Classical Music Forums are worthwhile places. I wouldn't want to say anything bad about any of the ones mentioned so far.
> 
> Keep in mind, many members here post on multiple forums- and their quality contributions here are matched by equally quality contributions elsewhere.
> 
> That said, I think there's something to be said for online "community-building." Keeping plurality focus on a "master forum" helps with this. I feel more rewarded by becoming VERY familiar with one community of posters than I would by being passably/marginally familiar with several communities of posters.:tiphat:


Well, I won't quote which one I'm talking about, but I was once a member of a forum that is a non-moderated place infested with immature brats, nasty trolls, rude people, and snobs that wouldn't be allowed to post elsewhere. There is a handful of worthy posters but there are so many of the kind I've described that it is a completely unbearable cyber place.

About community building, absolutely. I'm happy here, exactly because I praise the penpals I've made here.


----------



## Ravellian

I posted quite heavily on a forum called "Current Events" on GameFAQs.com for about 4 years, from '05-'08. It was basically a place where young guys like me could talk and vent about anything we wanted (and wallow in self-pity). To be honest, most of us posted there because we didn't have friends in real life to talk to about our problems. It was helpful to me for a while, then I kinda realized after a while that I would never fix any of my issues by staying on that site, so I left permanently.

This is the only forum I visit these days.


----------



## Ukko

Chi_townPhilly said:


> [...]
> That said, I think there's something to be said for online "community-building." Keeping plurality focus on a "master forum" helps with this. I feel more rewarded by becoming VERY familiar with one community of posters than I would by being passably/marginally familiar with several communities of posters.:tiphat:


Yeah, I've noticed that my 'comfort level' here has increased steadily over time, as I get used to the strange membership (opera lovers, even!). And none of the moderators has poked me in the eye - so far.

I frequented RMCR for over a decade, until the signal-to-noise level got too poor. I miss some of the posters there.


----------



## Polednice

As I've already mentioned, I don't use any other fora, but, after having looked at some of the other ones linked in this thread, I am _really_ glad to have found TC.  In comparison, this place seems to have a perfect size community so that there are always new things to discuss, but never too much to catch up on; and there are enough vibrant characters to become familiar with so that it feels like a diverse community, without a few powerful voices dominating hundreds of other contributors.

Thanks guys


----------



## emiellucifuge

Dammit....


----------



## Meaghan

emiellucifuge said:


> Dammit....


What, you liked a Polednice post? I almost liked it, and then thought better of it.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Yeah exactly...


----------



## clavichorder

Someone's got to explain to me Polednice's reputation here, I don't quite understand it yet. Can't you unlike something. Maybe you can explain Polednice? I find your posts to be curmudgeonly but on the whole reasonable and interesting and relatable.


----------



## Rangstrom

I post on a few wine boards and dead.net (Grateful Dead) before the trading policy change.


----------



## Meaghan

clavichorder said:


> Someone's got to explain to me Polednice's reputation here, I don't quite understand it yet. Can't you unlike something. Maybe you can explain Polednice? I find your posts to be curmudgeonly but on the whole reasonable and interesting and relatable.


We're just teasing. I like Polednice just fine. He was jocularly bragging about all his likes on another thread.


----------



## Polednice

clavichorder said:


> Someone's got to explain to me Polednice's reputation here, I don't quite understand it yet. Can't you unlike something. Maybe you can explain Polednice? I find your posts to be curmudgeonly but on the whole reasonable and interesting and relatable.


Apparently, you can't unlike something - I wouldn't know from personal experience; the other forum members are below me and so not deserving of my praise. 

As for my 'reputation' or character, I think 'curmudgeon' is the _perfect_ word to describe me, but you ought to also be aware that it is an ironic affectation rather than a representation of how I actually think and feel  Damn, now I sound like a smug prat! Well, anyway, the important thing is that, in reality, I'm a fluffy, cuddly teddy-bear, but I like people to think that I'm mean and loathe your existence as well as my own. Raaaaaaaaaargh!


----------



## Chris

Most of my posting is in a natural history forum called WildAboutBritain. I'm just back from posting a picture of an unidentifiable grass. Apart from that I'm on several technical websites for computer programming. I scrapped my Facebook account a few weeks ago because I got fed up Hiding offensive posts. 

I had a quick look at the no-holds-barred forum Gurthbruins invited us to join a few months ago, which some disaffected TCers have signed up to. Thanks for the invite Gurth....but you'd need the skin of a rhinoceros to survive in that environment.


----------



## Polednice

Oh, and I forgot to say, I saw Emiel's 'liking' of my post on page 2 and laughed because my point about you all lavishing me with praise regardless of my faux arrogance was proven wonderfully!

MuaHaHaHa!


----------



## emiellucifuge

Calum.. Im beginning to doubt quite how 'faux' your arrogance is.....  :lol:


----------



## Polednice

emiellucifuge said:


> Calum.. Im beginning to doubt quite how 'faux' your arrogance is.....  :lol:


I admit, sometimes I get carried away and the line between faux and genuine arrogance may become ever so _slightly_ blurred


----------



## clavichorder

Well, I can imagine you loved that stroke to your ego I gave you, but then again, I would too. I spent too many years being forcibly humble, not necessarily 'umble as in Uriah Heep, but more so afraid of being judged arrogant. So I am slowly coming out of the closet of covert narcissism, to use psych-jargon.


----------



## Krummhorn

Polednice said:


> Apparently, you can't unlike something . . .


You can ... but one has to "like" it before they can "unlike" it ... :lol:

Yeh, confusing to me, too ... 
Kh


----------



## Ravellian

Hilltroll72 said:


> Yeah, I've noticed that my 'comfort level' here has increased steadily over time, as I get used to the strange membership (opera lovers, even!).


I know, right? People who actually enjoy opera? I thought they were just a myth.


----------



## Almaviva

Rangstrom said:


> I post on a few wine boards and dead.net (Grateful Dead) before the trading policy change.


Hey, I like wine too (see my avatar)


----------



## Meaghan

TC is the _best_ internet community!  Actually, I have no basis for comparison at all, having never belonged to another. But I feel no need to--I am quite content with this forum.


----------



## jhar26

I've been a member of several classical music forums, but I like this one the most. I rate albums on the multi-genre RYM site, but I rarely take part in the discussions on their forum. I post a lot on several tennis forums though - I've been a tennis nut since childhood.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Well, if I could compare, I have to say I think this forum is definitely more _active_, thus more exciting than other forums. I made an account with the IMSLP Classical Forum, but very few discussions start there, and very few postings. So, I don't really go there much anymore.

I also wanted to join a flute forum, but it was also really inactive, so I didn't bother joining.


----------



## haydnfan

That is the problem with alot of classical forums... they never attract enough posters to make it lively enough. There are many such forum out there, and discussed on this thread because there is really nothing to talk about.


----------



## Almaviva

haydnfan said:


> That is the problem with alot of classical forums... they never attract enough posters to make it lively enough. There are many such forum out there, and discussed on this thread because there is really nothing to talk about.


I'm not sure if I understand your last phrase.


----------



## rojo

I was browsing the various classical music fora on the net a few years ago and became intrigued enough to participate by a post about Debussy at MIMF. At that time, TC was a rather lonely little site with very little activity. I did register and post here once I learned that Frederik had become the owner. I also moderated the classical board on another general music forum, but that place went bust through mismanagement. Although it later reappeared, I did not return.

Who knew that TC would become the bustling community it is now. In my opinion, this place has become the best classical music forum on the net. I really enjoy the friendly and non-condescending atmosphere. I may not have the time to post as much as I once did, but I will always consider MIMF and TC as my 'home on the net.'


----------



## mamascarlatti

Ravellian said:


> I know, right? People who actually enjoy opera? I thought they were just a myth.


No no. We're real.

Here's a picture of me to prove it:


----------



## Almaviva

Wow, Nat. Nice boobs!:lol:


----------



## mamascarlatti

Almaviva said:


> Wow, Nat. Nice boobs!:lol:


Amazing what a live viper bra can do for a girl's assets!


----------



## Sid James

Air said:


> I feel most at home at TC though - it's always had this refreshing "open" vibe about it that's quite attractive. Forums like GMG can sometimes be very "recording-based" - discussing individual recordings to the point of death and making "buying" a main goal instead of "listening". Of course, I appreciate such information and it can be very useful but overall TC probably best reflects the genuine love for art and simple appreciation of a regular classical music listener.
> 
> Also, I tend to like forums that have personality. In my opinion TC has a lot of it.


I agree with all of this 110 per cent. TC is much more my kind of forum. People here are much less negative than on GMG, where dissing great works of art has become a kind of artform in itself. I deregistered from there recently and I feel so much better. Every time I used to read a fool on GMG putting down a favourite piece of music I liked, or a composer, or a performer, it left a really bitter taste in my mouth. It kind of ruined my day. I had to get away from that negativity, it was just doing my head in.



clavichorder said:


> @ Air. I also feel similar about GMG relative to TC, you can be very specific in what you are looking for and people are bound to know something more than they do here, but nonetheless, there is more of an active open community vibe here, and the site layout seems easier to access, forum personalities seem more rounded to me at a glance.


Yes, people on TC are basically the same as music lovers I come across in "real life" or on the ground here in the circles I revolve in. The whole atmosphere on this forum is more natural and open. Of course, criticism of things is okay, but it's not the major past-time here as it is on GMG. & no, the guys on GMG are not more knowledgeable than anyone else, here at TC or anywhere else regarding classical or other musics. They just come across that way, but unfortunately, most of them are talking "hot air." Of course, this is a generalisation, but I have to "vent" a bit, that place was getting to me big time. So I gave it the flick, finally after like a year of arguing with them about the basic priniciples of music appreciation, which isn't about owning hundreds of recordings, it's about higher and deeper things than that (which they don't have any clue about!)...


----------



## emiellucifuge

Sounds bad. Im glad I found this place rather than any of those others when I first google-searched 'classical music forum' two years ago. Who knows how much great music, inspiring knowledge and nice people I would have missed out on...


----------



## haydnfan

Almaviva said:


> I'm not sure if I understand your last phrase.


Woops too tired, I meant not enough people to talk to. Obviously there is enough to talk about! That's even worse than usual for me. I usually just drop words without realizing it, here I've just the wrong thing.


----------



## Polednice

emiellucifuge said:


> Sounds bad. Im glad I found this place rather than any of those others when I first google-searched 'classical music forum' two years ago. Who knows how much great music, inspiring knowledge and nice people I would have missed out on...


I was just about to ask everyone how they came to use TC as opposed to (/more often than) other classical music fora, and if this has had any impact on how TC has grown, or if it's just luck.

Did people test out different ones for a while to see which they liked, or was it random?

Like emiellucifuge, I just googled "classical music forum" whenever it was that I joined, and this was the first (and only) place I went to. I've dabbled _very little_ in other fora, as I've never felt the need for anything more than I get here.


----------



## Aramis

> Like emiellucifuge, I just googled "classical music forum" whenever it was that I joined, and this was the first (and only) place I went to.


Same. I may be wrong though, who would remember... after so much time... part of the ship... part of the crew... <grows back into the wall overgrown with algae>


----------



## Meaghan

Yay for googling "classical music forum!" I did too, and this was the first one I found. I did it because I was home for the summer, like now, and missed having people to talk to about music. My college friends like classical music, but my friends from home don't.


----------



## Kieran

I also post in a tennis forum (except during Grand Slams, the positive effect being I stay away from turf wars and Nadal has won 4 outta the last 5!), and on a Mozart forum too.

Including this, I quite like the forums I frequent...


----------



## Almaviva

Polednice said:


> I was just about to ask everyone how they came to use TC as opposed to (/more often than) other classical music fora, and if this has had any impact on how TC has grown, or if it's just luck.
> 
> Did people test out different ones for a while to see which they liked, or was it random?
> 
> Like emiellucifuge, I just googled "classical music forum" whenever it was that I joined, and this was the first (and only) place I went to. I've dabbled _very little_ in other fora, as I've never felt the need for anything more than I get here.


I was unhappy with another forum, and asked the few good users there for advice about other available venues. Talk Classical was the first one to be quoted, followed by a couple of others. I looked around and was in read-mode only (as a visitor, without registering or posting) for a while in all three that had been recommended, and I quickly realized that TC was the best one, then I joined.


----------



## samurai

I already belonged to and was actively participating in Mr. Magle's MIMF, and was very impressed with its operation. Therefore, when some of my fellow members in that Forum--thru their postings--had alluded to the fact that he also ran a sister Forum--I figured it had to be good. Although it took me awhile to screw up enough courage to join TC--as I am not a musician and have really only just started "getting into" and appreciating classical music--I have not regretted for one minute that I have also become a member of Talk Classical. 
Even if I have made a fool of myself--and I'm sure that I have when it comes to commenting on and assessing this wonderful music--the other members here have been nothing but welcoming and tolerant of my many foibles. 
Thank You All!
p.s. One of the reasons I "like"the ability to give and receive likes is because when I receive any, it gives me more confidence when I do post a musical opinion. It sort of feels as if I am not alone or "crazy" when I venture forth with an analysis on a piece and other members agree by posting a like. I know this whole topic of musical tastes is highly subjective, and that some people don't care one way or the other--at least this is what they maintain--what their fellow members think about their tastes. However, I do. Not that it would ipso facto cause me to stop liking or disliking a particular work or composer because of someone else's opinion, but it serves as a support mechanism for me, as silly as that may sound.


----------



## jurianbai

i join many forums according to each my hobbies, from orchid planting, chess, japanese cultural, chinese cultural etc... dunno if this is a sign of having to much free time....

TC is the only classical forum I join, but I also read frequently in violinist.com. so far only overhere I can get the detail String Quartet talks.


----------



## superhorn

At the moment my two other classical music forums are at goodmusicguide.com,
and classicalmusicguide.com. Both are excellent, and I contribute the most to classicalmusivguide.com. These are best for the more experienced CM fans, though
classical newbies are welcome. 
The cool thing about classicalmusicguide.com is their annual meetup in New York at a 
different restaurant every year for those who live close enough, although some have
actually flown in from the west coast ! You just have to pay for the meal, and the ones at 
both meetups I've been to have been excellent. It's great fun.


----------



## science

I was unaware of some of those fora, and will check them out, but for now I have to say that talkclassical is the best discussion board I have seen in a long, long time. 

Way back in the early days of internet there was a Kierkegaard discussion board that was fun for me at the time, but nothing else has come close to this.


----------



## Serge

Yes, it is. And I have my hands full here, as you all can clearly see.


----------



## GoneBaroque

superhorn said:


> At the moment my two other classical music forums are at goodmusicguide.com,
> and classicalmusicguide.com. Both are excellent, and I contribute the most to classicalmusivguide.com. These are best for the more experienced CM fans, though
> classical newbies are welcome.
> The cool thing about classicalmusicguide.com is their annual meetup in New York at a
> different restaurant every year for those who live close enough, although some have
> actually flown in from the west coast ! You just have to pay for the meal, and the ones at
> both meetups I've been to have been excellent. It's great fun.


Superhorn,

There is a typo in your address for the classical music guide forum. It should be "musicguide" not "musivguide". I was not familiar with it and tried to take a look, but it was not found until I changed the spelling...Looks good, I will give it a try.

Rob


----------



## kv466

avrilbandaids!


----------



## Machiavel

The only one I can think of is another CM forums namely : pianostreet.com As a pianist I could not do without


----------



## Stasou

sospiro said:


> Might be this


Whoops, at first I came up with this.


----------



## Bix

I am on three others - one is BrightCecilia and the other two are to do with my work specialisms.


----------



## PhillipPark

I sometimes post at a place called "Young Composers Forum". I benefit a little from it, just enough to put up with all the blatant racism, pretentiousness and all around immaturity. I think a more fitting name would have been "Really Young Composers Forum" as most of the people there are 13-20.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

I might be a member of this forum.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...nKj4DQ&usg=AFQjCNFnmSNlj4OpPYrKAd3vGhsRF652pw


----------



## sospiro

Iforgotmypassword said:


> I might be a member of this forum.
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...nKj4DQ&usg=AFQjCNFnmSNlj4OpPYrKAd3vGhsRF652pw


:lol:

but you're not sure?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Iforgotmypassword said:


> I might be a member of this forum.
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...nKj4DQ&usg=AFQjCNFnmSNlj4OpPYrKAd3vGhsRF652pw


Woooow. People love (die for) pot so much that they made their own forum. I don't get how that's even legal. That's like someone setting up a "how to hire a hitman" Forum. Freedom of speech, I guess.

Honestly, they need to hear some Prokofiev, marijuana won't compare ever again. :tiphat:


----------



## presto

I subscribe to a 3 other forums mainly for fitness discussions this is the only one connected with music. 
I’m glad I found it as I don’t really have many people to share the interest with.
We classical buffs seem to be few and far between.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Huilunsoittaja said:


> That's like someone setting up a "how to hire a hitman" Forum.


Yup, exactly the same...


----------



## Wicked_one

Yep. This is my main forum and I wouldn't go anywhere else 

This one and AstralPulse. Both great. Different stories and people.


----------



## sospiro

emiellucifuge said:


> Yup, exactly the same...


Walked past most of these last weekend & didn't feel our lives were in danger. 

Fabulous, unique Amsterdam.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Well... I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

^^^that was intended for Sospiro, I just didn't realize there was a whole new page.



Huilunsoittaja said:


> Woooow. People love (die for) pot so much that they made their own forum. I don't get how that's even legal. That's like someone setting up a "how to hire a hitman" Forum. Freedom of speech, I guess.
> 
> Honestly, they need to hear some Prokofiev, marijuana won't compare ever again. :tiphat:


Smoking and enjoying that particular drug is nothing akin to "hiring a hitman", but I guess your point was simply that they're both illegal activities. I would say that that forum is much like this one in that they appreciate something that not everyone else does and therefore enjoy oneanother's company on said forum. Of course the complexities of classical music is much different from the enjoyment of a substance, but no more or less valid.

Honestly, why not try smoking marijuana and then listening to prokofiev?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Honestly, why not try smoking marijuana and then listening to prokofiev?


OH GOSH NO!!
I bet some have tried... 

Well, if marijuana is used for medical purposes, then we can assume that all users are ill, perhaps some terminally.  More than that, they are spiritually sick, but they may not know it. They need a different medicine though...


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Well I'll certainly respect your religious beliefs, but I'm curious to know, do you have such an aversion to alcohol? how about caffeine? Those are both drugs as well and are actually much more addictive and dangerous, especially in the case of alcohol. Just so you know, I'm actually a pretty religious person myself, I simply find no harm in some of the more mild drugs when used in moderation.

P.S. next time I care to partake I'll be sure to listen to some prokofev  I've actually never really given him a chance before, have any reccomendations? I'm very partial to chamber music if he's composed any.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Well I'll certainly respect your religious beliefs, but I'm curious to know, do you have such an aversion to alcohol? how about caffeine? Those are both drugs as well and are actually much more addictive and dangerous, especially in the case of alcohol. Just so you know, I'm actually a pretty religious person myself, I simply find no harm in some of the more mild drugs when used in moderation.


I actually do have an aversion for both, by the way. I don't like coffee or tea, and I don't plan on drinking almost at all when I turn 21 (wow! I have a life! ). But not _because_ they have addictive substances. Alcohol is an acquired taste, they say. I don't have anything against people who drink coffee or alcohol. They have their good purposes, wine is supposedly very healthy, and caffeine can help you work late. It's my personal choice not to use anything like that to give me more energy, etc.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

I gotcha. Well I personally Love tea... but I don't really drink(alcohol) that much either. I like to pick up a sixpack of some well brewed beer every once in a while, but otherwise I'm not a big fan. Just so you understand, my comment wasn't a challenge or attack on you. I was just curious as to how you viewed these substances in relation to your opinion of marijuana. My point is that if one sees nothing inherantly wrong with these two then why would they have a problem with the third? Especially if they've never tried it. 

No recommendations for Prokofev?


----------



## Philip

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I actually do have an aversion for both, by the way. I don't like coffee or tea, and I don't plan on drinking almost at all when I turn 21 (wow! I have a life! ). But not _because_ they have addictive substances. Alcohol is an acquired taste, they say. I don't have anything against people who drink coffee or alcohol. They have their good purposes, wine is supposedly very healthy, and caffeine can help you work late. It's my personal choice not to use anything like that to give me more energy, etc.


when you don't understand the law you best follow it...


----------



## Ukko

_Huilu..._ may not be aware that many musicians, some of them of a classical bent, consider cannabis to be a practice aid, a focus enabler. I cannot personally recommend it for that purpose; I'm not a musician. It's a willowy crutch for a listener.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

I'm sorry, I may sound like a fool, but what do you mean by "a willowy crutch"? I'm puzzled.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Iforgotmypassword said:


> No recommendations for Prokofev?


I normally have a cup of Pro*kofi*ev in the morning with a dash of cream or sugar, but later in the day, I do the more metallic, acidic espresso. I should warn you, it may melt your teeth. And right before I go to bed, I have de-caf.  Just kidding!


----------



## Ukko

Iforgotmypassword said:


> I'm sorry, I may sound like a fool, but what do you mean by "a willowy crutch"? I'm puzzled.


Willow is good for switches, which is precisely why it is not good for crutches.

Pot produces judgments which do not withstand 'the light of day'. It's a recreational drug, not a creative assistant. Music that you can only enjoy when you are high is, um, of limited value.

 IMO of course. I know people who think it _is_ a creative assistant, but I haven't so far been able to get them to record that great music so it can be heard sober.


----------



## Philip

Hilltroll72 said:


> Pot produces judgments which do not withstand 'the light of day'. It's a recreational drug, not a creative assistant. Music that you can only enjoy when you are high is, um, of limited value.
> 
> IMO of course. I know people who think it _is_ a creative assistant, but I haven't so far been able to get them to record that great music so it can be heard sober.


I'm guessing you haven't heard any rock songs from the past 40 years...


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Huilunsoittaja said:


> _* I normally have a cup of Prokofiev in the morning with a dash of cream or sugar, but later in the day, I do the more metallic, acidic espresso. I should warn you, it may melt your teeth. And right before I go to bed, I have de-caf. Just kidding![*_QUOTE]
> 
> The sad part is that you actually had me thinking that there was a beverage called a "Prokofiev" for a second there. Haha. Oh well, I'll just do some searching on my own.
> 
> 
> 
> Hilltroll72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Willow is good for switches, which is precisely why it is not good for crutches.
> 
> Pot produces judgments which do not withstand 'the light of day'. It's a recreational drug, not a creative assistant. Music that you can only enjoy when you are high is, um, of limited value.
> 
> IMO of course. I know people who think it _is_ a creative assistant, but I haven't so far been able to get them to record that great music so it can be heard sober.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well from my experience drugs effect everyone differently according to their chemical makeup. Some people therefore may find great inspiration while under its influence while others might not even be able to find the celing to their bedroom. I personally have never been able to play my instrument well unless I was completely sober, but that's just me. Another person may have a completely different reaction, though I'm just the slightest bit skeptical about that one. As far as its influence on music, I would say that there is excellent music created consistantly by causal and regular users of cannabis. A good majority of jazz is influenced by the marijuana culture as well as most good rock and metal bands, I would go as far as to say that the majority of all contemporary music today(even classical) is influenced in some way (however small) by marijuana.
> 
> Now of course you can't just do drugs and immediately be good at writing music, I mean good god look at the people who promote (and provide a very terrible image for) the drug the most. Rap and Hiphop musicians almost all smoke and there is very rarely anything good coming from those genres. It may be a good tool to concentrate and let the juices flow so to speak, but give an idiot the best tool in the world and he'll just end up chopping his leg off.
> 
> So to be blunt, I enjoy good music while high. If anything smoking has helped my musical tastes to mature and evolve. I most likely wouldn't listen to as much classical music as I do now if it weren't for the fact that I smoke cannabis from time to time (in the past more frequently).
> 
> I'd like to hear some examples of this intolerable music that you speak of... I'm curious as to what you're using as a basis to this argument.
Click to expand...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Are we allowed to do this anymore


----------



## Capeditiea

Ukko said:


> Willow is good for switches, which is precisely why it is not good for crutches.
> 
> Pot produces judgments which do not withstand 'the light of day'. It's a recreational drug, not a creative assistant. Music that you can only enjoy when you are high is, um, of limited value.
> 
> IMO of course. I know people who think it _is_ a creative assistant, but I haven't so far been able to get them to record that great music so it can be heard sober.


...just listen to my music. :3 if you happen to be on... and that is my rebuddle.


----------



## Jos

"to be blunt, I enjoy good music while high."

:lol: pun intended?


----------

